# Right time to get fu**in strict



## Martinogdenbsx (Oct 10, 2004)

I have been going to the gym without fail and working hard and have notced a difference but i have been neglecting my diet so from tommorow i am going to start and be strict  it is so hard when you have to rely on your parents to get shopping though they take ages to get it and when you need it they don't need to go shopping pretty much saying 

Sooo annoying but hey it was made to test me

So any way i will post some more pictures at the end of the month to show you some of my progress

here is my current diet

*Day 1*



Wake up at 6am go for a 4 mile jog at 6.15 am get back then eat:
*Meal 1 @ 6.30-Breakfast:2 whole eggs + 1 bowl of oat cereal with ½ cup of semi skimmed milk or wholewheat toast + Mineral water + chicken breast(fried)using teaspoon of olive oil + flax seed capsule +Creatine shake +Glutamine shake + Multi vitamin +fish oil capsule*



Off to school at 8.30 then 1 st lesson is 8.50-9.50 so this is what I eat on going ot next lesson
*Meal 2 @ 9.50-Protein Drink mixed with a weight gainer with 1/2 of milk and 1 apple *



This is what I eat at lunch as it is easy to prepare and eat
*Meal 3 @ 12.50 - 1 tin of Tuna in brine(drained) with tablespoon of mayo(low fat) on wholeweat bread*


This is what I eat on coming home from school if I am going to the gym I skip this meal and have a protein shake (post workout) 
*Meal 4 @ 3.50- 1 Pear +1/2 a chicken breast + ½ cup of peppers+ wholeweat bread + Cup brown rice*



This is my snack just to keep me going really
*Meal 5 @ 6.50- Protein Drink + 2 pieces of wholeweat bread+lettuce +cucumber +tomatoes *


This is my main meal so I try to have large portions to keep me full
*Meal 6 @ 8.30-9.00- Jacket potato with ½ cup of cottage cheese (low fat) + teaspoon of olive olive+2 eggs + cup of peas*


*Plus i drink about 4 litres of water per day including shakes*


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 10, 2004)

Good luck  !   man that is a big signature !   I think I'm suffering from signature envy . LOL


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Oct 10, 2004)

yeah need people to sign up to that


----------

